# 98 Altima- No Trans Lockup When Cold



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

My 98 Altima will not go into lockup when cold. This is not a problem around town as it appears to shift normally through 4th. I notice the problem at highway speeds as the RPM at 65 is around 2800, after driving for 5+ minutes it will then lockup and RPM goes down to around 23-2400 RPM. I have a light foot so there is no acceleration or downshift issue. Once warm, the trans appears to operate normally with lockup at around 40+ MPH with no further problems. I did a drain plug flush this summer, but as the weather has gotten colder only recently notced the problem. Car has recently had a major tuneup. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

for fun double check the tranny fluid level

Dark


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

Im pretty sure its supposed to act that way when its cold. My transmission was getting stuck in 3rd gear when it was 15 degrees F one night, but there was 55k on the fluid. Change interval is 40. The engines in these cars fkn rock but the automatic transmissions in these could have been much more substansial. hopefully i'll get a manual put in one day!!!


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Ditto, my tranny stuck in 3rd gear when it was 0 outside, but once it warmed up it was fine, im going on 110k without a flush


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tremer88 may be onto the answer*

I know Nissan automatics have a temperature sensor ,something that many transmissions don't have . I believe it could be designed into the car ,when slipping the trans will get hotter and get up to temperature faster so I'm thinking it could be a function to aid warmup in extreme cold. Also if you don't get a check engine light , its probably a normal function or you would have set a light for either DTC P0740 or P0744 the two main codes for a malfunctioning TCC.


----------

